# Snowsight in EoM(R)



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 8, 2005)

How would you go about making a specific visual effect like this in EoM[R]? I'm converting Frostmen to human fighter/anima, and I can't quite get it right. I guess I could just make it a racial power, or a feat they could buy, but I'm not sure.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the ability.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 9, 2005)

It's a spell from Frostburn that lets you see through snowstorms and such without penalty.   Frostfolk have it as a racial characteristic.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 9, 2005)

You could spin it as a variant on Scry.  Just guestimate an appropriate cost.


----------

